# How to cut brass pen tube



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

This is for you guys out there that turn pens. If you buy the brass tube in long lengths(like I did) how in the heck do you cut it? Tried a pipe cutter and that just tapered the end. Hack saw? Table saw with a metal blade? Band saw? Any thoughts?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Cut off wheel on a Dremel?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have to take your time with a tubing cutter. I broke down and bought this HF saw. My saw is orange only thing it is good for is cutting pen tubes. Will not cut my lamp tubes, or wood dowels.

http://www.harborfreight.com/bench-top-cut-off-saw-42307.html

Mine sits on a shelf, stopped making that PSI kit


----------



## Acelectric (Mar 17, 2013)

Brass is pretty soft. I just use my bandsaw.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

+1 with wildwood i have that same saw and it works great for pen tubes…beyond that it is a HUGE POS….
Mike


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

hack saw would be a quick and painless way to go about it. brass is soft and cuts easily - especially those thin small pen tubes.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

The problem I encountered with a hacksaw or my bandsaw, is the brass is so thin and soft it breaks away prior to completing the cut….no matter how careful I was. The only way that I got it to work well, is I cut it long and trimmed with a barrel trimmer….this was a PITA….this thing is less that 30.00 and if you do many pens you can pay for it quickly by buying the 10" tubes and cutting your own….just be sure when you make the cut to go VERY slow…particularly as you get close to the end.
Mike


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

If you had a dowel that would fit the hole you could cut them nicely on the table saw with a sled, using a fine tooth blade.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I can say honestly I made about 1000 and more pens. I usually put the brass on the mandrell and use a parting tool or skew to cut it off. This also allows you to sand it at the same time.

Arlin

PS- remember light touches is all it takes to cut it off on a mandrell.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Hobby razor saw works well too.


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the great responses guys. I have a HF in town so I think I will just buy that saw if it works well to cut the tube. Thanks again.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Drill a hole in a block of wood the same size as the brass tube, insert the tube all the way into the block and cut into the block of wood with a band saw. The tube will cut clean because it is backed up by wood. You could use this method to make a jig to cut specific lengths.


----------

